# Manuel Cardoso vs Mateo Romero in requiem battle of renaissance era Portugal vs spain



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello

Here an epic vs Iberic penninsula battle against titans of polyphony, offering us there most enjoyable offering, the wrote good requiem, mezmerizing one's ahh..

I have Manuel Cardoso requiem's on Tallis Scholars rendition, love it to death(heck it's a requiem)

But lately i discover spain in the depth whit the obscur Mateo Romero.Why am i doeing a paralel or talking about other requiem i would like, like franco-flemish, french or english requiem, well because it's an epic battle..Portugal vs Spain.

Here where i drawn my conclusion i think both or genieous both different wine, different raisin use in the mix, see...

Mateo romero is quite moving, heartful, heavenly in a way, so beautyful, while Manuel Cardoso is rather more melancolic and distant in a way, like peaceful grief, heck why not this is a requiem.

Mateo Romero remind me of Morales but more colorful in delivering more bold seemingly, i hope you enjoy reading this as mutch as i wrote it, have a nice day folks.

:tiphat:


----------

